# Modern Version of the Textus Receptus?



## Kim G (Aug 28, 2008)

I never read the King James Bible because I prefer reading the Bible in my own language (sorry for the jab . . . ). So I alternate between the NAS, the ESV, and the NIV.

I've never heard of a modern version of the Textus Receptus. For those who are advocates of the TR, do you know of any modern English versions?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Aug 28, 2008)

The NKJV is based on the TR. It has marginal notes that indicate variant readings in both the Majority Text (MT) and the Critical Text (NA26).


----------



## Kim G (Aug 28, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> It has marginal notes that indicate variant readings in both the Majority Text (MT) and the Critical Text (NA26).



My NAS also notes the differences, but I like the way it reads better than the NKJV.

I'm talking about a version that goes strictly back to the TR manuscripts and translates without trying to feel like the KJV as much as possible.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Aug 28, 2008)

Based on the Textus Receptus: 

-Webster Bible (1833) 
-Young's Literal Translation (1862/1898)
-New King James Version (1982)
-Revised Webster Bible (1998, with Strong's and other codes)

However, I believe these all relied on the KJV (to some extent) in the process.


----------



## Kim G (Aug 28, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Based on the Textus Receptus:
> 
> -Webster Bible (1833)
> -Young's Literal Translation (1862/1898)
> ...



 I didn't even know those existed. Are they good (i.e., faithful translations)?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry, I have not used them. I am merely passing on information. As I mentioned in my added note above, I believe these all relied on the KJV (to some extent). Webster refers to Noah Webster -- his revised translation is public domain and can be found online for free.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 28, 2008)

KJVII is also based on the majority test.

Thanks for pointing out that Strongs was based on the majority test. I was not aware of that.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 28, 2008)

Kim G said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the Textus Receptus:
> ...



Youngs in style is similar to the ASV. It is painfully literal at times.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 28, 2008)

yeutter said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > Gomarus said:
> ...



Here is a painfully notable example:

Mat 25:46 And these shall go away into everlasting punishment: but the righteous into life eternal. (NKJV)

Mat 25:46 And these shall go away to punishment age-during, but the righteous to life age-during. (Youngs)

Hmm. I sure do hope Heaven isn't of a limited duration.


----------

